# استفسار عاجل\الفرق بين booster pump وCenterifugal pump



## ihoman123 (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم:

لو سمحتوا اريد اعرف الفرق بين booster pump وCenterifugal pump وماهي استخداماتهم؟

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## رمزة الزبير (11 يوليو 2010)

* Booster pump هي مضخات مساعدة لتقوية الضخ وضخ المائع إلى مكان يبعد عن المضخات بمسافة طويلة وهي عادة تكون من مضخات الطاردة المركزية متعددة المراحل *
*Centerifugal pump **multi stages.*
*Booster pump ليست نوع من المضخات أنما هو مسمي لوظيفة المضخات.*


----------



## ihoman123 (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي

بس ايش المقصود بCenterifugal pump*multi stages *

ومنك العذر اخي بس هذا الموضوع مشيب راسي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 يوليو 2010)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> * Booster pump هي مضخات مساعدة لتقوية الضخ وضخ المائع إلى مكان يبعد عن المضخات بمسافة طويلة وهي عادة تكون من مضخات الطاردة المركزية متعددة المراحل *
> *Centerifugal pump**multi stages.*
> *Booster pump ليست نوع من المضخات أنما هو مسمي لوظيفة المضخات.*


 
بارك الله فيك .. مهندسة رمزة الزبير 
وهو تعريف واضح.​ 

*Booster Pumps*

booster pumps are used to increase the water pressure. Therefore the required booster pump pressure is simply the desired pressure minus the existing pressure. Just remember that for most pump brands the pressure must be expressed in feet of head, not PSI! 

PSI x 2.31 = feet head
Feet head x 0.433 = PSI

Example: The existing pressure in the water company mainline you will use to supply water for your sprinkler system is 35 PSI static. Static pressure means the water pressure when measured with all water flows shut off; no faucets running, ice maker is off, no sprinklers on, nobody taking a shower (don't turn off the water if someone is in the shower!!!), etc. To measure static water pressure just get a pressure gauge at the hardware store and attach it to a water outlet someplace reasonably close to the irrigation system. Make sure all other water outlets are turned off, then turn on the water to the gauge only. The gauge will show the static water pressure.
Where was I? Oh yeah, you have 35 PSI existing pressure. But let's say your irrigation system needs 50 PSI to operate correctly. So you decide to add a booster pump to create more pressure. The pressure increase needed is 50 - 35 = 15 PSI. So you need a booster pump that produces 15 PSI of pressure at whatever flow rate the irrigation system requires. But wait, for most pumps the pressure needs to be expressed in feet head, not PSI! So convert PSI to feet head. 15 PSI * 2.31 = 35 feet head (round the result up to the next whole number.) That wasn't difficult at all!


وهذا موقع به بعض المعلومات المفيدة ​ 

الموقع ​


----------



## ihoman123 (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا د\محمد على المعلومات الرائعة وفي ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## محمد الاكرم (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام
تحية للاخوة الزملاء
تستعمل هذه المضخات المساعدةbooster في محطات ضخ البترول.حيث لاحظتها متواجدة في احدى المحطات بين خزانات التجميع والمضخة الاساسية فالمضخة boosterتجذب من الخزان وتدفع الى المضخة لاساسية القريبة منها فهي تعطي تدفق وضغط ثابت عند مدخل المضخة الاساسية والتي تقوم بدفع البترول لمسافة كبيرة.
ولكم موضوع مشروع يذكر booter pump

http://www.alyeska-pipe.com/pipelinefacts/PumpStations.html

وفقكم الله


----------



## ihoman123 (14 يوليو 2010)

thanks my brother


----------



## عادل 1980 (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً
وزادكم من فضله


----------



## اسحاق عمان (21 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا:75:*​


----------



## المايسترو21 (22 يوليو 2010)

ال booster pump دائما تستخدم قبل المضخات الكبيره جدا لتحميها من ظاهرة الcavitation لان المضخات الكبيره تقوم بعمل vacum كبير وذلك يجعل ضغط السحب اقل بكثير من الضغط الذى تتحول عنده المياه الى بخار ولا يوجد فرق بينها وبين ال centerifugal لانها اصلا ممكن ان تكون centerifugal واسمها هذا لوظيفتها وليست نوع مختلف عن باقى المضخات


----------



## hamdy alfors (23 يوليو 2010)

البوستر هو عمل تعملة الطلمبة الطاردة المركزية وليست نوع من انواع الطلمبات 
والطلمبة البوستر تعنى الطلمبة المناولة اى توضع فى الخط لمناولة الطلمبة الرئيسية وليست بغرض رفع الضغط
ازاى اعرف اى طلمبة بوستر ام لا لو رفعت الطلمبة من الخط واستمر المائع فى السريان فى نفس اتجاهه اذا هذة الطلمبة بوستر اذا توقف السريان اذا هى ليست بوستر


----------



## virtualknight (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الشرح الوافي ... جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

